# substrate for giant african land snails



## ruby8125

hi there can anyone tell me about compost/peat to use for gals. im using eco earth at the moment but i have to order off internet so i thought would be great to walk into one of the many garden centres around here and buy compost but im getting confused as to what all the sites are saying and about microwaving it first. is there a compost/peat that you can buy and put in for the snails safetly without microwaving first. thanks


----------



## Rosiemum

I used to keep mine on compost from the garden centre, and I never used to microwave it first. Mine were fine on it.

The only thing you do need to do is examine the small print on the bag with a magnifying glass and make sure it doesn't contain any pesticides or weedkillers. Apart from that, you're good to go!


----------



## dannyadamslover18

i use coco fibre with my giant african land snails and i used the garden centre compost for years i didnt ever microwave it or put it in the oven and the snails were fine


----------



## ruby8125

Thanks everyone just wanted to hear first hand experience and in plain terms too much appreciated. Xx


----------



## lovespids

I use organic soil from the garden centre


----------



## goldie1212

i always used sphagnum moss from the garden center.


----------



## spinnin_tom

if you want a range of answers, try asking inverts. we don't bite (hard)


----------



## rosanna123

i used to buy organic peat free compost from the garden center, it has to be just plain compaost, no plant food or anything added in and they will be fine


----------



## Carl6688

spinnin_tom said:


> if you want a range of answers, try asking inverts. we don't bite (hard)


This man is a liar. We do bite hard, and usually administer a dose of venom too.


----------



## jen123

*snails*



dannyadamslover18 said:


> i use coco fibre with my giant african land snails and i used the garden centre compost for years i didnt ever microwave it or put it in the oven and the snails were fine


hi can u please tell me were u get coco fibre from i would like it for my snails thanks


----------



## sn8ks4life

i always just used orchid bark: victory:


----------



## jen123

*african snails*

ok thanks could you tell me were u get it from please an how much it would be ? thanks


----------



## Auntie-Ann

*Hi*

I use EcoEarth for my snail (Brian). It comes in dry blocks that you mix with 8 litres of water to make it swell. You can squeeze the excess water out and leave it to dry out or you can use it wet. I make mine up with boiling hot water. By the time it has soaked up the temperature is just right, I give it a stir and pop it in the viv, jobs a good'un. It costs about £2 odd so it is great value for money : victory:


----------

